# 40 day old German Shep Puppy HELP!



## Bellaital (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I got a new baby german shep at 40 days old. I live in Cyprus so the rules are very different here (Getting them at a certain age) i know that they need to stay with the mother and their sibling to bond and learn but that was not the case.

This is my first time owning a puppy. I have a 1 year old dog (Hachi half german/Huskey i got him at 6 months). Is Kenji (My puppy) going to be ok, even tho we got him at such a young age? Will he learn all the things he was suppose to learn with his liter?

He keeps on biting me and i grab his mouth and tell him No! (I read some things on what more to do) Is it to early to train him on things? At what age can i start training him. What age can i take him out for a walk?

Please HELP!!!

Thanks for your time.

-Bella


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow that is super young!!! Poor little puppy being taken from the litter so early. Hopefully someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Begs the question: Why?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I got Jax at 44 days old and he's perfectly well adjusted/social/friendly, etc. I'm not _recommending_ anyone get a puppy that young but it isn't the end of the world. As long as you socialize him properly and teach him bite inhibition, he should be fine


----------



## Bellaital (Feb 20, 2011)

Whitedog404 said:


> Begs the question: Why?


Like i said, its different here. I wont get into it but i saved him.


----------



## Bellaital (Feb 20, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I got Jax at 44 days old and he's perfectly well adjusted/social/friendly, etc. I'm not _recommending_ anyone get a puppy that young but it isn't the end of the world. As long as you socialize him properly and teach him bite inhibition, he should be fine


Thanks for ur answer, i appreciate it. This puts me at ease.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy. Bless you for saving him. Check out the puppy section and search "biting" and you'll find tons of great information. Meanwhile buy a lot of chew toys


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if this is correct, but I would just make sure the baby is safe, warm and gets people time (socialization), for the next 3 weeks. You can't start thinking about potty training yet, but you can walk away when it bites. I'd make sure it's left alone as little as possible.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bellaital said:


> Like i said, its different here. I wont get into it but i saved him.


Ultimately, good for you and the puppy.


----------

